# Conlans Art Thread



## Conlan (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey all, been lurking these forums for a few years now, and I finally decided to start posting some of my artwork to show everyone. A few months ago I started doing some concept artwork for my homebrew campaign world that I have been working on for some years. Here are two of my pieces that I have drawn so far.

The first is inspired by 11th and 12th century knights, sort of the "kingdom of heaven" look for my knights. I chose this because I wanted my home-brew to be a little more gritty, so I decided to ditch platemail and, like 11th and 12th century Europe make chainmail the best available.

This particular knight is part of a military order somewhat similar to the Templars and Hospitallers.

The second one is inspired by "Braveheart-esque" Irish and Scottish clansmen for, as you can guess an area of my setting that has a celtic flavor to it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

That's really cool, Conlan! Do you have any more?


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's really cool, Conlan! Do you have any more?




I second that! Nice use of earth tones and realism.


----------



## Conlan (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I've never really shared my artwork before because I was afraid of critisism I guess. I have one or two more right now, A viking and a Monk. The monk I did last year and never finished, the viking I did yesterday and am actually really not happy with. I'll try and finish them both up and post them here soon. I also have a couple of star wars drawings i have done. 

I will try and take requests if people like my style, I am trying to strenghten my ability and build my portfolio right now.


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 2, 2006)

Definitely like the realism that you bring across in your drawings. Although I think the weapons should stand out a bit more, the grey seems to blend in with the character's dress a bit too much. Maybe that's just me, though!

Would you take any requests for items (rings, swords, shields)?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments guys, I've never really shared my artwork before because I was afraid of critisism I guess.



Does that mean you don't want criticism?


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Aug 3, 2006)

They look good, though they seem to be a bit grainy at times - especially the first one. Some minor corrections with the smooth or smudge tools would to wonders.

What kind of graphics program are you using?


----------



## Conlan (Aug 3, 2006)

No by all means criticize! Thats the only way I'll grow as an artist. Yeah they do tend to be grainy, I am mostly just using colored pencils, then I scan them into Adobe photoshop. Although I don't really know how to use the program! So I just use it mainly to clean up the drawing somewhat.


Here is that monk that I never finished before. I just finished touching it up. I used a picture I got from the internet as a referance.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 3, 2006)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> Definitely like the realism that you bring across in your drawings. Although I think the weapons should stand out a bit more, the grey seems to blend in with the character's dress a bit too much. Maybe that's just me, though!
> 
> Would you take any requests for items (rings, swords, shields)?





I can give it my best shot!   What do you got for me?


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 3, 2006)

How about some celtic swords, shields, dirks? I run a Midnight campaign, and there is a race of humans called the dorns that borrow heavily from celtic/viking cultures. That would be great for player handouts, if you wouldn't mind


----------



## Conlan (Aug 3, 2006)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> How about some celtic swords, shields, dirks? I run a Midnight campaign, and there is a race of humans called the dorns that borrow heavily from celtic/viking cultures. That would be great for player handouts, if you wouldn't mind





Just the weapons? or do you want them attached to anything/one?

What style too, general Celtic, Gaelic, Pictish?


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 3, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Just the weapons? or do you want them attached to anything/one?
> 
> What style too, general Celtic, Gaelic, Pictish?




Just the weapons, and I would prefer either Celtic or Gaelic (you chose!)

Thanks!


----------



## Conlan (Aug 4, 2006)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> Just the weapons, and I would prefer either Celtic or Gaelic (you chose!)
> 
> Thanks!




I did these sketches tonight, let me know if you like them or not and if thats the direction you want to go in artwise or if you want them to be more fantasy looking.

also can you give me a list of what kind of weapons your looking for? Swords, axes, bows, spears? I'm not even sure if the celts used bows in fighting or not


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 5, 2006)

I definitely like! Especially the swords, although I like the axe designs as well. I would like to see a little more of a fantastical style to them, but not too much embellishment, I really like the clean, simple look to them. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Conlan (Aug 5, 2006)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> I definitely like! Especially the swords, although I like the axe designs as well. I would like to see a little more of a fantastical style to them, but not too much embellishment, I really like the clean, simple look to them. Does that make any sense?




I'll get to work on some more definate concepts tomorrow.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 7, 2006)

I did these weapons today, I just tried to dress them up a little bit more.


----------



## Xyanthon (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet looking work.  It seems as if we are going along parallel lines.  I'm working on my own homebrew with a large backstory and rich history that is loosely based upon our own world in about the same time period and roughly the same cultures that you have mentioned.  Although there are quite a few Anachronisms ranging from roughly 6th century AD to 13th century AD.  Keep up the good work!  Oh yeah, there are a few pics in the link in my sig that show some characters from my world (as well as a few odds and ends).


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 7, 2006)

Those look great! Welcome to the art forum. 

Let me know if you have a good chunk of spare time you're willing to part from. I have a request if you would like, but it's kinda a big one and I don't want to ask.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 7, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Those look great! Welcome to the art forum.
> 
> Let me know if you have a good chunk of spare time you're willing to part from. I have a request if you would like, but it's kinda a big one and I don't want to ask.





Thanks for compliments again guys. Bobitron I will love to take your request, just as soon as I finish with mac's weapons request. I should have these finished up in a day or two.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks! Cool. It's an adventuring party in the Midnight setting, and I think your style would suit it very well. If it turns out to be too much of a project, I'll certainly understand.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 8, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Thanks! Cool. It's an adventuring party in the Midnight setting, and I think your style would suit it very well. If it turns out to be too much of a project, I'll certainly understand.




Ok I should be able to start on it by this weekend, in the meantime give a description of what you want drawn, characters, appearances, etc. Also, some background info on the midnight setting, because I never heard of it!


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 10, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> I did these weapons today, I just tried to dress them up a little bit more.




Those look great Conlan, nice work! Eagerly looking forward to the final versions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 12, 2006)

Okay Conlan, you asked for it!  

*Starhl:* Starhl is a hulking man, with blond hair and blue eyes. He has a beard and moustache, and dresses plainly. He wields Bjorn's Faith, an ancient greatsword of the Northlands only now rediscovering its power. His companion is a large female Wolf.

*Kaela:* A small, youthful teen with a soft smile and gentle voice. She has brown hair and eyes, and normally wears a blue dress torn and stained from years of use. She has a leather apron that covers the front, but only wears it when in the woods or working. Kaela has become an accomplished spellcaster based on her own strong personality and wields the green Runestone of the North, its powers revealing themselves slowly.

*Valurel:* Valurel is a snow elf, a rare creature outside of his home forest. Valurel is a wild looking creature. His normally snow-white hair and skin are covered with a layer of dirt which gives him a grayish tinge. His hair is long and unkempt, hanging wildly around his face. His claw-tipped fingers complete his feral appearance. His armor and clothes are heavily worn and dirty. He also carries a bow and arrows slung across his back that sees action occassionally.

*Herger:* Another Northman, Herger's heart beats the blood of giants. Standing over seven feet tall, Herger's immense size borders on the unnatural. Herger dresses plainly in tattered, patchwork clothing. His shear size is what most people recognize first. After that his bright red hair, accompanied by his red moustache which grows past his chin, are the next most noticable features. Topping off this giant Dorn is his large great axe that is strapped across his back when not carried at the ready. More info from his player below:

[sblock]







			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> I'm fine with Herger's description.  Just think, BIG viking type guy w/o armor (Hrothgar has yet to see anything oversized come his way.  Not that I'm complaining.  He's just a big target and I've been trying to be very careful with him in his delicate state.  LOL)
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken on the terminology, I would like his moustache to be more of a long fu-manchu style.  Think the dorn in the book.  The ends could be braided if he sees fit.  If you guys have seen the 13th warrior, I envision his hair to be about as long as Buliwyf.  (The 1st warrior.  Here's a link to his pic on imdb:  Buliwyf  )  Herger is 8'9" and 305#.  He has an 18 strength which doesn't really (in my eye) fit his frame yet.  He's still growing though and by level 5 he'll have a 20 Strength.  (should we all live that long)  Sometimes I think that the heroic path paints a pretty good mental image of the character, so I'll drop a bit in here.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

*Lodric:* Lodric skill with his fists is as deadly as a swordsman with his blade. Lodric stands a little over 5 1/2 feet tall with a lean build. His closely shorn, dark brown hair has a smattering of red if you look closely. He tries to keep his face shaven since a beard makes his face itch. His well-worn clothing is of a slightly better quality than most of the peasants living in the area, although he has learned to keep it spattered with dirt so as to not attract too much attention to this fact.

*Aislinn:* A Dorn girl of early teenage years. Waif-like compared to her more militant companions, she is pretty in her own way, although her body does show the trials of a hard farm life. Long dark brown hair cascades down her back and dirt-smudged face. Her eyes are white, dead, blind orbs that viewers notice first. Scared, yet defiant, the danger her companions face at protecting her ways heavily on her and her concerns are shown in her face.

*Fallax:* A former scholar of Highwall, the old man has now fallen far. Scraggly white hair hangs over his face and dirt encrusted beard. His former scholar robes are now torn and covered in dirt. He is often scornful of his companions, yet is willing to use them as shields against attacking orcs. His acidic nature grates on his companions and it could very well bring Herger's axe down on his neck.

As far as the setting goes, I'd take a look at the setting's website here. The best description most people have is similar to LOTR- but imagine Sauron and Saruman WON the war. The good people are in hiding or oppressed. Our group is protecting Aislinn, the young girl, who has certain powers and a strange unknown destiny that involves saving the people of Midnight from the Shadow.

If you have any questions, let 'em rip! I'll check this thread daily.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 12, 2006)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> Those look great Conlan, nice work! Eagerly looking forward to the final versions.
> 
> Thanks again.



Here are some final versions of the swords and axes and also one of the shields. I will finish the spear and other two shields this weekend. Hope you like them!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2006)

It took me the last couple of days to look these over before I could comment on them, I wanted you style to sink in. Now that it has I have to say that your work is superb. You really bring out a realistic look on your character drawings. 

Do you take requests?


----------



## Conlan (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok Mac I've finished the last two shields, I hope they are somewhat what you are looking for. Sorry it took longer than expected, damn real life   .I decided not to do the spear, because after reading up on the Midnight setting a little, I didnt seem like you would have any use for it ( but if you still want it I could do it up in an about an hour or two, no big deal). I'll definately have to read up more about the Midnight setting if I'm going to do more requests! I have a feeling that my drawings and official Midnight art differ somewhat.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 14, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Okay Conlan, you asked for it!
> 
> *Starhl:* Starhl is a hulking man, with blond hair and blue eyes. He has a beard and moustache, and dresses plainly. He wields Bjorn's Faith, an ancient greatsword of the Northlands only now rediscovering its power. His companion is a large female Wolf.
> 
> ...





Actually I've got a few questions Bobitron! Just a few more specifics, I'll jot them down and PM you.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 14, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It took me the last couple of days to look these over before I could comment on them, I wanted you style to sink in. Now that it has I have to say that your work is superb. You really bring out a realistic look on your character drawings.
> 
> Do you take requests?




Thanks for the compliments Frukathka! Theres actually still a lot I am learning about art in general. I sure do take requests, it might be a while before I can get to it though.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool! I just noticed I never linked you to the full character sheets. You can see them here.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 15, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Cool! I just noticed I never linked you to the full character sheets. You can see them here.





Well it seems I the system won't let me PM you for some reason. So I'll just ask the questions here.

1. Do you want each individual character, or like a large group shot?
2. Could you maybe go into greater detail about their clothing and armor? After reading up a little about the setting I want to get a better idea of what you think of when you say "armor", and dresses plainly, because from the sounds of it armor is pretty scarce and dressing plainly kind of means wearing rags.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments Frukathka! Theres actually still a lot I am learning about art in general. I sure do take requests, it might be a while before I can get to it though.



Here is my request.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 15, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Well it seems I the system won't let me PM you for some reason. So I'll just ask the questions here.
> 
> 1. Do you want each individual character, or like a large group shot?
> 2. Could you maybe go into greater detail about their clothing and armor? After reading up a little about the setting I want to get a better idea of what you think of when you say "armor", and dresses plainly, because from the sounds of it armor is pretty scarce and dressing plainly kind of means wearing rags.




I'd love a group shot.

As for the armor and dress thing, I'll look into each character individually and get back to you tomorrow. One of the things I liked about the drawings you posted was the lack of plate mail, if that helps.  I like your use of dark earthy tones and the kinda 'dirty' and realistic feel to the knights you drew. The clothes and gear looks used, you know what I mean?


----------



## Conlan (Aug 16, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'd love a group shot.
> 
> As for the armor and dress thing, I'll look into each character individually and get back to you tomorrow. One of the things I liked about the drawings you posted was the lack of plate mail, if that helps.  I like your use of dark earthy tones and the kinda 'dirty' and realistic feel to the knights you drew. The clothes and gear looks used, you know what I mean?




The only reason I'm asking is because I'm getting some ideas for how to dress them myself, But I'm worried that how I dress them, even though it would seem plain to me and probably be for other settings, I'm getting the feeling that it might be a little too "fancy" for this setting being that it is a very dark and gritty setting.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, I hear you. Well, they are all poor people. Most are from a small village named Caft where they made a living farming and gathering. Not exactly metropolitan. Country folk, you know?

Now they are all refugees and criminals! On the run without luxuries such as beds, baths, and changes of clothing.

I'll go through each one's gear and general look. Add this to the info I posted below for some more clarification.

Starhl is a classic young Dorn of 18, so think a Scottish highlander type with a some sort of worn tartan kilt that wraps up over his shirt. His weapon is much nicer than anything else we've got, an ancient greatsword with a keen edge and unknown power.

Kaela is an innocent 17yo girl who is starting to emerge as the group's unofficial leader and spokesperson. She is a healer and herbalist who is gaining confidence every day they avoid the Shadow. She treats Aislinn like a beloved little sister. She wears a light blue dress, dulled by age to a flat color, with thin leather apron over the front with little pouches in it for when she gathers herbs. She has a hidden dagger, but rarely uses it.

Valurel is a savage pure and simple. He is a berzerker who uses his claws to fight. While an elf, he has ties to the Beast within and it is easy to see on his face and manners. He just recently learned to speak a simple version of our language, and couldn't communicate with us until in the last few weeks. No real description of clothing, but he lived in the woods and traveled before joining us, so assume clothes even worse off than the rest, but not rags.

Herger is a brute in appearance, but has a caring nature and is very protective of us. He wears a peasant's outfit, so tattered, patchwork clothing. He has a great big axe. He's young as well, 22yo.

Lodric has kinda become the brains of the outfit if Kaela is the face and heart. He's a fast thinker and quick to help the others. Not a big guy at 5' 6". He fights with something called an Inutek that looks like a rope with two short ropes coming off the end with stones on the end of the two little ropes to form an open lasso. He dresses a little nicer than the rest of us as he used to live in a good-sized town as a brewer's son.

Aislinn is the soul of our group and our purpose. She is blind, but far from helpless. Her powers are just starting to manifest, but everyone can tell there is something special about her. She is really just a kid, a young teen maybe 13-14. She was a farmer's daughter, so she probably wears a homespun dress.

Fallax is a crazy old man with bad manners and a sharp tongue. Nobody really likes him, but we feel he can't be left behind, and he drops useful tidbits of information that really make him valuable every now and then. He looks like a hermit. We found him holed up in a cave if that gives you some indication of his looks. He wears the same scholar's robes from when he was still a member of society, but they are trashed beyond repair.

I hope that helps! Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey man. Nice work.  I don't know if you're accepting requests, but I'll throw one in just as a hopeful.

Guinevere Moonshadow: Wood Elf Urban Ranger	

Guinevere stands at a little over 5 feet and weighs around 100 pounds.  She wears her coppery-red hair long and curly, and her green eyes seem to suck you into her very soul, while her light coppery skin shows no imperfections.  Wearing simple clothes and a beautiful necklace, Guinevere is often seen as an innocent, but given the right moment; this “innocent little girl” can kill just as well as any other.  On her hips she wears two blades: a curved version of the favored blade of her people and the exotic kukri dagger.  She also wears a simple chain shirt.

Sturdy Black Leather Boots
Forest Green Leather Skirt
MW Potion Belt
White Shirt
Dark Blue Leather Gloves with a small inprint of Holy Symbol on right hand.
Brown/Forest Green Cloak with a hood
Simple Mithral Necklace with Inset Jade

She wields a Curved Longsword and a Kukri, has three pouches hanging off her belt, and holds her gear in a sack.

Holy Symbol: Red knight chess piece with stars for eyes

If this seems like something you'd like to do, then it would be great.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 18, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Valurel is a savage pure and simple. He is a berzerker who uses his claws to fight. While an elf, he has ties to the Beast within and it is easy to see on his face and manners. He just recently learned to speak a simple version of our language, and couldn't communicate with us until in the last few weeks. No real description of clothing, but he lived in the woods and traveled before joining us, so assume clothes even worse off than the rest, but not rags.




Actually, Valurel was able to communicate with _some_ of the group from the beginning as he could speak Erenlander.  His difficulties with that language were mostly due to the fact that until he fell in with the party, he had shunned contact with others.  He could not speak the language of the north though (Norther) until a few weeks ago.  That was the principal language of the area around Caft and the area where the adventures have so far taken place until recently arriving in Baden's Bluff.  Now he can speak rudimentary Norther and his Erenlander is more clear and concise.  Otherwise, all descriptions posted thus far of Valurel are totally accurate.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 18, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Hey all, been lurking these forums for a few years now, and I finally decided to start posting some of my artwork to show everyone.




Nice work.

joe b.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 19, 2006)

Bobitron,

Heres Starhl in Black & White, I'll color him when I finish the rest of the party. I got to tell you man, this is fun! I hope your a patient person, because it may take a while, I started Starhl something like three days and finally got a version of him that I liked, let me know what you think of it so far.


Frukathka & Thorne: I'd be happy to do both your requests, it may be a little while before I can get to them though.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 19, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Actually, Valurel was able to communicate with _some_ of the group from the beginning as he could speak Erenlander.  His difficulties with that language were mostly due to the fact that until he fell in with the party, he had shunned contact with others.  He could not speak the language of the north though (Norther) until a few weeks ago.  That was the principal language of the area around Caft and the area where the adventures have so far taken place until recently arriving in Baden's Bluff.  Now he can speak rudimentary Norther and his Erenlander is more clear and concise.  Otherwise, all descriptions posted thus far of Valurel are totally accurate.




Thanks buddy.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 19, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> ...let me know what you think of it so far.




Looks great! I think it might be wise to rotate the blade around so you can see the hilt and give it a little thickness. It looks a bit spindly at that angle. maybe lengthen the hilt a bit as well. 

I'm nitpicking, though. I'm really pleased with what you've got!


----------



## Conlan (Aug 19, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Looks great! I think it might be wise to rotate the blade around so you can see the hilt and give it a little thickness. It looks a bit spindly at that angle. maybe lengthen the hilt a bit as well.
> 
> I'm nitpicking, though. I'm really pleased with what you've got!





How do you like this version...


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice! Simple enough change, but it made a big difference. Thanks.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 19, 2006)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Nice work.
> 
> joe b.




Not trying to hijack the thread but I just wanted to compliment you, Joe.  I LOVE the Magical Society books!  Extremely useful, especially for someone (me) building his own fantasy setting.  Love 'em!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 19, 2006)

Conlan, I am the player of Valurel.  Just wanted to say I think your work is excellent!  I also think your style would suit the fantasy setting I'm in the process of building nicely.  Might have to hit you up for a request or two after you finish what you have in the queue.


----------



## Nellisir (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow.  The artwork is incredible!  You've got great talent Conlan!


----------



## Sialia (Aug 19, 2006)

I really like the style of these--it has a wonderful earthy, organic feel.

Once you get comfortable with Photoshop, don't let all the slick glossiness of computer art draw you away from this-- the linework is just beautiful, and  comes from the use of real ink and pencils.

It gives these early medieval characters an authenticity and context that is very pleasing.

I especially like the ones in the sepia colored line the best for this reason, and all your use of subtle earth tones.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is a draft of Herger, I'm still having a couple of anatomy issues with his hands and whatnot, minor stuff. Let me know what you think of it, anything that you want changed, clothing, hair, or axe wise?


----------



## Conlan (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey wheres the thread that this adventure is located at anyway, I'd like to read it!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's the link to the current chapter (3) of the game.  Links to chapter 1 and 2 are in the signature of the DM and can be found in the first post in the link above.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 22, 2006)

Just in case it got lost in the hubris, here is my request.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 25, 2006)

Bob here is a rough draft of Kaela, let me know what you think, anything you want changed or kept?


Fruk, I havent forgotten your request! Your next in line after I finish this one up, Just remember that this is kind of a big one and will take me a some time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Fruk, I havent forgotten your request! Your next in line after I finish this one up, Just remember that this is kind of a big one and will take me a some time.



Understandable.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 25, 2006)

Kaela's clothing and pose look great. I pictured a really innocent young face, but that might be tough to portray. Everything is going great so far!


----------



## Conlan (Aug 26, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Kaela's clothing and pose look great. I pictured a really innocent young face, but that might be tough to portray. Everything is going great so far!





I'll try, I thought she already looked pretty young. If I removed those shadows under her eyes would that suit you? I can see them being mistaken for bags or wrinkles.

Quick photo shop edit, but is this more along the lines of what you want.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 26, 2006)

Yup! Thanks man.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 26, 2006)

cool, I'll try to young her up a little more too on the final copy.


----------



## Conlan (Aug 27, 2006)

Heres a rough draft of Valurel, I took a lot liberties with the clothing because there wasnt much to go on, so let me know if you don't like the way hes dressed. 

I tried to make him savage but still look like an elf at the same time. At first I was going to try to draw him crouched down looking all psychotic like Wolverine from X-Men or something, but then I figured that you probably wanted him full figure. So I went this way. As always let me know what you guys like and don't like so I can change them before I color


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 27, 2006)

These look great, Conlan.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks good to me! Toric might have some input for you.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 28, 2006)

Ran across this thread today. Conlan, you do good. Your work shows a level of professionalism and skill others could emulate to their profit.

The knight in your first post is well animated. It is clear to anybody with eyes to see that the poor guy is _pooped_. Show him to a spot near the campfire and he's gone till midmorning. 

I thought you used colored pencils in your first samples. Just had that, grain, to it. Try it with acrylics and high-end markers sometimes, to see how they work. Scan the basic pencil and color the file using your preferred paint program too. Just to see what happens.

I noticed that your style is naturalistic. How are you with nature scenes? Speaking of which, check out Rigor Vitae, a blog on nature, art, and life.

Speaking of blogs. One of your own would help alot. I know a lot of people are happy with Blogger, but I recommend getting a paid host for the extra space and bandwidth. A number of hosts offer blogging and gallery software that is installed through an installation utility like Fantastico.

I use Total Choice Hosting myself. $10.95US for a one year domain registration and about $4.00US a month for the cheapest hosting plan. All plans come with Fantastico, and that provides a lot of stuff you could use. You get any kind of traffic it'll be worth it.

Keep working on your art and I hope to see you at GenCon or ComicCon some day.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 28, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Looks good to me! Toric might have some input for you.




No input other than Valurel looks great!  Nice job!


----------



## Conlan (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks again for the compliments guys, they are very reassuring. But PLEASE, if somebody reading this sees something I can improve on, do not hesitate, I want to know!  

Mythusmage, becoming a professional artist is the ultimate dream. I would love to be at GenCon one day for this stuff, but thats a long way off. The only reason that my medium is in colored pencils is that I can't paint to save my life, never turns out the way I want it to, and outside of highschool artclass I've never had any professional training. That and i'm really just starting to learn adobe photoshop, so its kind of useless to me at this point. Thanks for the comments though!

Bob, just did a very rough draft of Lodric and Fallax, theres some anatomy issues with it, minor stuff. As alway let me know what you want kept and changed, tomorrow I should be doing Aislinn and the wolf. So the pencils should be done by the end of this weekend, sorry its taking so long!


----------



## kroh (Sep 2, 2006)

Great artwork Conlan!  I really like your style and the way you pose your figures.  
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome job on Fallax!  That is _exactly_ how I pictured that crotchety old man!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow! Those look great! Thanks again.


----------



## Conlan (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok here is the final outlines of most of the characters. I paired Aislinn with Kaela sort of leaning on her and feeling her way around, the wolf here is a rough sketch because the final is pretty much just outlines with no fur at all detailed yet so i'm posting this one to give you a better idea. Bob, let me know if you still think Kaela looks old or not and I'll fix her up again, same with Aislinn.

Also before I go to color let me know if theres anything on the characters you want a specific color (besides whats already been specified). If not, I'll decide how to color them myself.


----------



## Conlan (Sep 4, 2006)

Also heres a mock up of the group shot.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a (hopefully simple) request.

A pivotal item in my campaign is the banner of the Fourth Amerite Legion, aka the Black Legion, aka the Legion of Crows.  It's a "crossbar" style banner, with a vertical pole and crossbar; the banner hangs down from the crossbar.  The symbol on the banner is a crow.  There might be other small items hanging from the top spike, or either end of the crossbar - tassels, ribbons, medallions, etc, and the bottom of the pole is spiked (it roots itself into the ground when desired).

I'd like to have a good, interesting drawing of it, to give the players a little greater "sense" of it.  I think your style and pencils would give it a really great "earthy", "real" feeling - much better than a clean computer image.

Thanks!
Nell.


----------



## pogre (Sep 4, 2006)

Conlan,

Excellent work!

Offering it for free is amazing.

For the art vultures around here it's like finding a dead elephant!  

Please sign your work at least. You'll be glad you did later on.

I agree with Sialia - do not get too immersed in photoshop. The organic feel of your work is very nice.


----------



## Conlan (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Pogre, i've never really liked signing my work, because to me it always kind of took away from the escapism of the piece to find a signature in there. I don't know maybe thats just me.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 4, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments guys. Pogre, i've never really liked signing my work, because to me it always kind of took away from the escapism of the piece to find a signature in there. I don't know maybe thats just me.




The sigs can be intrusive, but it is really nice to be able to identify who did a piece.


----------



## Conlan (Sep 7, 2006)

Nellisir, consider it done. but it may take a while I've got a few backed up already   

I have a question though, does anyone know how to resize an image in adobe photoshop without it losing quality? Whenever I try to make my pictures smaller to post on here the image inevitably gets blurry. How do I avoid this? Is the problem in photoshop or with the scanner, if its with the scanner is there a way to scan pictures to the size that I want them?
Thanks guys,
Conlan


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 7, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Nellisir, consider it done. but it may take a while I've got a few backed up already




No rush at all.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2006)

Whoa! Looks great! The mock-up was really a good touch to pull it all together.

Herger looks monsterous in that shot, so if I had to give any advice I'd say scale him down a bit if possible.


----------



## Conlan (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok heres Herger and Valurel final copies, hope that you like them!


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 9, 2006)

Herger looks like he's about ready to lie down and snooze till doomsday.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice looking art around here. I especially like the crusader type guy at the start.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow they look great Conlan! The colouring really does wonders for sketches that already looked pretty good!


----------



## maddmic (Sep 12, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Herger looks like he's about ready to lie down and snooze till doomsday.





LOL  he gets tired carrying people around all the time.  

Awesome work Conlan!  I play Herger and it's very close to what I had envisioned.  You naild the moustache. More importantly I think you nails the style of the campaign setting.  It's very dark and most people are VERY poor.  For those of you looking at these pics and unfamiliar with midnight, this is a good visual representation of the world in which these characters live.

Thank you once again Conlan!  Truely awesome.  I may have a request to put in, but I feel bad since you've donated so much of your time to our online midnight game.  We'll talk later once you get through some of these other requests.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 12, 2006)

Conlan, How are you with dinosaurs?


----------



## Conlan (Sep 12, 2006)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Conlan, How are you with dinosaurs?




I don't know... I've never drawn one. Probably not so good... yet!  

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm hoping to have this request done by the end of this week!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 13, 2006)

Yay! Really excited to see how it comes together.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2006)

Are you interested in reinterpeting some of the characters from the first D&D movie? Basically, I'm using Izmer in my campaign world, but I've advanced the timeline by 25 years. Attached are two pre-production images done for the movie. What I'm looking for from you, if feel up to it, is to age these characters 25 years, in appearance, and make them appear more "forlorn".

Let me know if you're interested in the challenge.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2006)

How goesth things Conlan?


----------



## Conlan (Sep 16, 2006)

Knight, let me think about it, i'm not sure if that might be up my alley (that dress looks very... complicated, to color anyway) let me get through some these other ones first and i'll get back to you.

Bob I have three more characters to finish, Lodric, Fallax and the wolf. Lodric should be done tomorrow. Sorry for the long wait, I have not told about what happened to those final sketches of the characters. I was experimenting with differant paper to color on, turns out that glossy printer paper isnt so welcoming to colored pencil, so needless to say I've had redraw them AGAIN, oh well live and learn.

Fruk started sketching your character about a week ago in between Bobs request, I put down and forgot about till now, let me know what you like and what you want changed...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Knight, let me think about it, i'm not sure if that might be up my alley (that dress looks very... complicated, to color anyway) let me get through some these other ones first and i'll get back to you.




No worries.

And feel free to reinterpret the characters clothing as you like. "Ridley" is a rogue/fighter/sorcerer, in my campaign, and is now 49 years old. He's been knighted but doesn't wear armor.

"Queen Savina" is an aristocrat/wizard/sorcerer, and is now 40 years old. She outfits tend to be less flashy, but are still "Royal" in design.

Anyway, take your time to think about it, and if you decide to try them then feel free to experiment. How you interpret them will likely be how I use them in my campaign.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Fruk started sketching your character about a week ago in between Bobs request, I put down and forgot about till now, let me know what you like and what you want changed...



It lloks good so far. As far as changes: I'd like to see her have just a bit of a larger bust, not too big though. Her right hand needs to be finished. That is pretty much it.

If it isn't too much trouble though I'd like a different pose. Either her streched out against an adobe wall or perched atop a dark brown horse, whichever is fine by me. I'd be ecstatic if you did both.


----------



## Lalato (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Conlan,
I'm sure you're backed up, but I'll throw in some more practice for you...

Gnome Bard, instead of an instrument he carries a Short Bow.  He's a percussionist so he might have a small drum strapped to his belt.  He wears studded leather armor.  His skin is tanned, but his hair is light.   Now here's the hard part... he's riding a dog.  Other than that you're free to interpret however you like.

Thanks,
--sam


----------



## Kastil (Sep 22, 2006)

Man...I don't come here often enough.

Awesome work Conlan!  Your detail is wonderful and I love your style!  You're a braver man than I.... All my artwork is hidden away.


----------



## Conlan (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments all, Lalato it might be a while before I can get to it, I'm somewhat backed up here plus i'm getting some requests on a differant forum that I post on as well.

Bob, I'm sorry this is taking so long, thanks for being patient. Quick turnaround is definately something I have to work on, chalk it up to inexperience I guess. I guess your something of a guinnepig for me!  

Anyway I've got everyone done except for Fallax. So far Fallax, Kaela and the wolf have proven the most difficult for me so far. I must have redrawn Kaela four or five differant times trying to make her as young and innocent looking as possible.    I redrew the wolf because I felt the old version looked more like a german sheppard. I'm redrawing Fallax now, because I just wasnt happy with how he was coming out. I'm going to try to make him seem more hermit like and grizzled.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, Conlan. I like your work on animals better than your work on humanoids. That wolf is simply outstanding!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm very happy with it so far! Thanks a bunch. I would say your turn around is pretty darn good considering the price! 

Fallax just betrayed us in game. Can you draw a big club smashing his skull in!?! I hate that guy.  

Just kidding about the club. But maybe draw a bit of malice and scheming into him if you are still in progress? If not, he looked great when you showed him last, to be honest!

Link to the dastardly act here!


----------



## maddmic (Sep 26, 2006)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm very happy with it so far! Thanks a bunch. I would say your turn around is pretty darn good considering the price!
> 
> Fallax just betrayed us in game. Can you draw a big club smashing his skull in!?! I hate that guy.
> 
> ...




Ah yes, Bobitron speaks the truth.  Herger will probably have to swing that HUGE axe and lop his head off if he gets the chance.....

Also, I hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of placing Hergers picture in his character profile.  His sheet is in my sig block.


----------



## Felix (Sep 26, 2006)

Wicked stuff, Conlan; keep up the earthy celtic feel too.

My request would be for something similar to what you seem to have going. Culvanwd is a wild elf Druid/Master of Many Forms. I play him with a very fae feel to him, very instinctual, and quite skittish. As for possessions, simply a spear and a belt-pouch, with a fur loin cloth, and a fur mantle and hood. Long tangly hair.

And boy is he dirty. Rolls around in the grass after a bath kind of dirty.

Since he's usually the scout, I always think of him as creeping about, if that helps.


----------



## Conlan (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, after much toil over weeks and weeks, this request is finally finished, heres the final group shot Bob, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 3, 2006)

sweet.

Thanks man, it looks awesome!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 3, 2006)

Conlan! Thank you so very much. I really appreciate your effort on this. It turned out amazing! I knew your style would be perfect for our group.


----------



## Conlan (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I dont think I realized how long that one was going to take me. Anyways I think going to take a hiatus from this forum for a bit after I finish all the requests I already have here. I also post on another forum, and have had some requests and some offers for commision work, so after I finish here I'm going to move over there for a while so I dont get buried, I'll be back though.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 4, 2006)

Conlan
I hope I catch you before you take your hiatus.  I am the GM of the the Midnight campaign that you just made the group portrait for.

Let me just say thanks.  Thanks a lot.  I can't really express how I felt after seeing that portrait.  After all my years with D+D, I've had some players draw their own characters, but nothing has ever had this impact on me.  I've grown to really love this group of players and characters, so to see them drawn, and drawn soooo good, I'm just awestruck.  Shock.

I am so impressed with Starhl and Herger.  They look just awesome with that Celtic feel.  And the Wolf!  Wow!  You must have practice drawing animals.

Lodric and Valurel are so cool.  Just like I would imagine them.  The slimer elf and unassuming Lodric.  Love it!

OK, the images of Kaela and Aislinn actually brought a tear to my eye.  Aislinn is grasping her friend Kaela, a friend she considers as good as a sister, yet she still seems lost, reaching out in another direction.  Man.  I felt so sad seeing that young girl, yet so proud since she was my creation and captured so beautifully in your picture.

If you are interested, feel free to read the story my players and I have woven over the past year in my sig below.  You and your picture have just become apart of our story.  I hope it lasts at least another year!  Feel free to stop by and chat anytime.

Thanks again, Conlan.  I am in your debt.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 4, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments guys, I dont think I realized how long that one was going to take me. Anyways I think going to take a hiatus from this forum for a bit after I finish all the requests I already have here. I also post on another forum, and have had some requests and some offers for commision work, so after I finish here I'm going to move over there for a while so I dont get buried, I'll be back though.




Dude, you're doing a really great thing for nothing but happy feelings.  The only way I'd complain is if you actually came to my house on your hiatus and smashed my computer.

Although given the troubles we've had with it, that might actually be OK.


----------



## Conlan (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments Hrothgar, I definately enjoyed drawing them, again sorry about how long it took, being mostly unporfessionally trained I'm kind of have to find my own way things as far as technique and process wise.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> It lloks good so far. As far as changes: I'd like to see her have just a bit of a larger bust, not too big though. Her right hand needs to be finished. That is pretty much it.
> 
> If it isn't too much trouble though I'd like a different pose. Either her streched out against an adobe wall or perched atop a dark brown horse, whichever is fine by me. I'd be ecstatic if you did both.




Fruk when you say streched out agianst a wall, do you mean like flat against like she sneaking along the side or something?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Fruk when you say streched out agianst a wall, do you mean like flat against like she sneaking along the side or something?



Sneaking along the side is what I had in mind.

EDIT: Or just a simple pose, like just hanging out. One leg half sticking out (preferrably her right leg), with her foot against the wall behind her.


----------



## Felix (Nov 3, 2006)

Conlan, it's been a while since you've posted, art or otherwise, and I'd just like to say I'm still holding onto a hope you might find time to pen my request. I don't want to be pushy, as real life can get in the way of plenty of things, but even so I'd enjoy looking at your take on an elvish druid shifter.

Thanks


----------



## Conlan (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry its been a while guys, I got the opportunity to do a couple commissions, and they had to take priority. Fruk I was in the middle of doing Laera when these commissions came along, so I had to put it down for a while. But the good news is I finally have finished your request. The diagonals on the architecure might be a little off because I pretty much just eyeballed them, but they look pretty close to me, also the texture of the adobe gave a fair bit of trouble as I have never done that before. Here ya go I hope you like it.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello Conlan, 

I was wondering if you'd do me the greatest favor of doing a request for the following NPC for me. 

* Luoko the Rogue * 

I envision him sitting with one leg resting over the other in his make-shift throne (an old ornate chair with dragons or gryphons for the posts on the back) He is a seedy figure half shaven, with a scar on his right cheek which stretches from just below his eye to his ear (the product of a knife fight). His other eye is covered by a leather goggle (which holds a goggle of true seeing).  He has an evil grin on his face, as if he's about to dice up a helpless nemesis. As far as dress a tunic with a dark leather jerkin, and a pair of eastern pants

As for his race he is a Half-cymru (think medium sized halflings), he has weapons but none are seen: Off course his class is Rogue, and he is the Leader of a Thieves Guild called the "Golden Hand"


----------



## ThorneMD (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a friendly bump so this thread doesn't fall to the second page.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 5, 2006)

Conlan said:
			
		

> Fruk I was in the middle of doing Laera when these commissions came along, so I had to put it down for a while. But the good news is I finally have finished your request. The diagonals on the architecure might be a little off because I pretty much just eyeballed them, but they look pretty close to me, also the texture of the adobe gave a fair bit of trouble as I have never done that before. Here ya go I hope you like it.



Like it?! It's beautiful. Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Conlan (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry its been so long guys. Things just have been really busy in my life right now. Thorne, I'm sorry I havent started on your request yet, or any other yet. I do plan on getting to them as so as I am able though. Again, sorry its taken so long guys.


----------



## ThorneMD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey man, not a problem whats so ever.  Take your time with it.  Take care of the important stuff first.


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 17, 2006)

Conlon just wanted to drop by and say I like your art. In particular, although it may seem a bit strange, I like the fact that the characters are _dirty_. Given the subject matter, that pleases my eye greatly.

joe b.


----------



## Conlan (Jan 6, 2007)

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> Hey man. Nice work.  I don't know if you're accepting requests, but I'll throw one in just as a hopeful.
> 
> Guinevere Moonshadow: Wood Elf Urban Ranger
> 
> ...





Thorne here is a sketch of Guinevere that I drew up tonight, let me know what you want kept and changed on it.


----------



## Lalato (Jan 6, 2007)

I really like that one, Conlan.  It definitely shows a character and not just a portrait.  I especially like the hair.  

--sam


----------



## ThorneMD (Jan 6, 2007)

Conlan you impress me yet again.  Guinevere looks amazing.  Can't wait to see the final version of it.  Thanks again for using your time to benefit me.


----------

